# Indica Flowering times



## SmokeyMc74 (Oct 13, 2010)

one question Can a indica strain go over 8 weeks into flower while not degrading yet and personal experiences?


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Oct 13, 2010)

Yup - I like to give my 8 week strains 9-10 weeks...just means you'll get more amber trichs (IME...) I would've thought any longer than that and you may get some degradation


----------



## angelsbandit (Oct 13, 2010)

Many Indicas go well over 8 weeks - just watch her, you will know when she is ready.


----------



## robertav3 (Oct 13, 2010)

When did flowering begin in norcal? I need to know for my indicas


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

flowering in Floor-duh started for these two in mid july. Still goin. A small amount of pinky aka hashberry has already been chopped and is curing. The other is like a lemon haze or green crack, i guess.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, most indicas can go well over 8 weeks. 

Approx 70-80% of all reg genetics are recommended to go 8-9 weeks when sold by seedbanks. A lot of this can be marketing, as they are trying to make growers think this is the case and that all can be a quick flip, when in reality, they really need 9-11 weeks to reach that full potential. Most strain will allow you to push them into this 9-11 week period. Sativas can go 11-14. Whether they will go the shorter of this period, or the longer, mainly depends on how the trichomes on the plant look throughout the phase. If you are still seeing clear trichomes on 60%+ of your plant by week 9, expect to be able to go a good 11 weeks if you want and this will allow you extra weight/potency. Grow it to this full potential if you have the time/patience. You will NOT regret it!


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Yes, most indicas can go well over 8 weeks.
> 
> Approx 70-80% of all reg genetics are recommended to go 8-9 weeks when sold by seedbanks. A lot of this can be marketing, as they are trying to make growers think this is the case and that all can be a quick flip, when in reality, they really need 9-11 weeks to reach that full potential. Most strain will allow you to push them into this 9-11 week period. Sativas can go 11-14. Whether they will go the shorter of this period, or the longer, mainly depends on how the trichomes on the plant look throughout the phase. If you are still seeing clear trichomes on 60%+ of your plant by week 9, expect to be able to go a good 11 weeks if you want and this will allow you extra weight/potency. Grow it to this full potential if you have the time/patience. You will NOT regret it!


I agree, let your plant keep growing until you see the signs of ripeness (trichome head colors, hair colors, hairs receding back into buds, golden sheen/tinge to the buds overall, etc.)


----------



## valley grower (Oct 14, 2010)

my outdoor plants in central cali started to flower aug 7 i think thats what u were asking robertav3


----------



## Husseinps (May 26, 2014)

valley grower said:


> my outdoor plants in central cali started to flower aug 7 i think thats what u were asking robertav3


Would it start flowering earlier or later in southern cali?


----------



## BWG707 (May 28, 2014)

NorCal flowering usually begins anywhere from the 1st of Aug. to the end of Aug.


----------



## WxMan (Jan 18, 2018)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Yes, most indicas can go well over 8 weeks.
> 
> Approx 70-80% of all reg genetics are recommended to go 8-9 weeks when sold by seedbanks. A lot of this can be marketing, as they are trying to make growers think this is the case and that all can be a quick flip, when in reality, they really need 9-11 weeks to reach that full potential. Most strain will allow you to push them into this 9-11 week period. Sativas can go 11-14. Whether they will go the shorter of this period, or the longer, mainly depends on how the trichomes on the plant look throughout the phase. If you are still seeing clear trichomes on 60%+ of your plant by week 9, expect to be able to go a good 11 weeks if you want and this will allow you extra weight/potency. Grow it to this full potential if you have the time/patience. You will NOT regret it!


That's the really difficult part... PATIENCE!!!


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

WxMan said:


> That's the really difficult part... PATIENCE!!!


huh!? you replying to a 8 year old post.


----------



## WxMan (Jan 18, 2018)

I've been patient!!! Didn't notice the date.


----------

